
A collection of "intuitive" explanations. - ColinWright
http://betterexplained.com/archives/
======
jeez
Its FULL of Aha! moments. Everything you read, you already know, but your
brain hadn't quite wrapped around it. So its all obvious, but still profound.
I'm still 'Aha!'ing from reading the exponentiation. :)

